# 820 De Facto-Spouse Visa ...permanent residency



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Hello All,

It seems like ages since I have spent time on this Forum. 

Anyway two years have passed since I was granted my 820 and now I am wondering: WHAT NEXT?

The Australian Immigration site is a tad confusing at times  so I was wondering if anyone can tell me what the requirements are to get my permanent residency? Is there a process I need to follow? (Please tell me that I don't have to go through a similar process to the actual application... my dossier was three inches high)!!!!

Any help/advice on this would be much appreciated. 

Thanks and Happy Visas to you all. 

FT


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh my goodness - you were actually eligible two years after you *applied* for your 820, so you've probably been eligible for a while now! DIAC sends out paperwork a few months before your eligibility date for you to fill out, and includes information on what you need to provide with your application. I'd call them right away - chances are your paperwork went to an old address (?) or didn't get to you for some other reason.


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for your prompt response! 

I did call them in the end (I thought I would not be able to get through).They sent me to the Partner (Permanent) Calculator: Partner (Permanent) Calculator

I now have a whole heap of documents to fill out and send off to Melbourne... guess I know what I'll be doing this weekend! 

Happy Visa Days!

FT

P.S. If immigration sent me anything a few months back, it certainly didn't arrive because I've always had a mail box at the Post Office so all my mail would be safe.


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Good luck! the second stage isnt as bad as the first


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Does anybody know generally how long it takes to receive confirmation of PR once you have submitted the second stage documentation to Melbourne?

Thanks as always.

FT


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

francesco_totti said:


> Does anybody know generally how long it takes to receive confirmation of PR once you have submitted the second stage documentation to Melbourne?
> 
> FT


I would be looking at VEVO daily. I was approved 1.5 months after submission but only received the letter in the post a week or so after.


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

hi there,
Mine is taking more than 4 months....


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

My eligible date is 29/8/13. I sent in my paperwork on 17/6, CO contacted me on 20/6 requesting new police check, sent in new pc on 8/7 and have been waiting since then. Tried to call immi and as always I got the standard answer of a 6-8 months of processing time. I used to check vevo daily but I gave up because it was too depressing. I can only hope that the visa can be granted soon!


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

ccpro said:


> My eligible date is 29/8/13. I sent in my paperwork on 17/6, CO contacted me on 20/6 requesting new police check, sent in new pc on 8/7 and have been waiting since then. Tried to call immi and as always I got the standard answer of a 6-8 months of processing time. I used to check vevo daily but I gave up because it was too depressing. I can only hope that the visa can be granted soon!


Hi CCPRO,
I would like to give you piece of advice. It's a good idea to keep relationship evidence for two year handy because they might ask you to sent it. It will save you time if you give them straight away when they ask and might help you to get visa quicker. That was my case as well. My CO ask my police check etc first than ask for two year relationship evidence later on. It's been more than 4 months since I am eligible and I am still waiting .
Good luck with everything. .....


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Hi all,

Interesting and useful advice... thanks as always.

I spoke to a lovely lady in Immigration yesterday and she suggested I send everything together (which I plan to do next week). She said that sending things in dribs and drabs always delays things and puts the dossier back to the bottom of the pile!

Fingers crossed we all get our PR soon.

FT


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

I agree with her. I sent in everything including a lot more then what was asked for.. Sending in everything means when the CO looks at your file they have everything instead of sending you a request and moving onto the next file.


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

I was fairly confident when I sent my paperwork in. I had heaps of documents and evidences that I thought anyone saw it should be happy enough to grant me the visa. Technically it was very good apart from the stupid police check that I sent didn't show my maiden name. That's why I had to resend it. When the CO contacted me a few days after I submitted the paperwork I was so thrilled. She did say that my paperwork was very good and she was happy with it. Now I don't know where she is. I wish she could look at the new pc and just has mercy to grant me the visa. 

I want to study next year and now its the time to apply. If the visa doesn't go through asap, Ill miss the chance! the stupid visa is killing me


----------

